# Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?



## Samdeek (25. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich wurde mal wieder von ein paar leuten total durcheinander gebracht!

Mit ist es soweit bekannt das man auf der Ostsee sofern man 5 Pferdchen hinten drann hat keinen führerschein braucht! das ist auch richtig so und da bin ich mir auch sicher!

So nun aber wurde mir gesagt das man den motor anmelden müsse und das das boot einen heimathafen(mit namen auf dem Boot) haben sollte und das boot selber auch einen Namen haben muss!

Ist das so richtig?
Irgendwie kann ich mir das ganze nicht so richtig vorstellen.
Meines wissens muss mein boot nur ein kennzeichen haben wenn ich auf Binnengewässern unterwegs bin aber doch nicht auf der ostsee!
Dann das der motor angemeldet sein muss ist mir auch gänzlich unbekannt.

Hoffe das ihr mich da mal aufklären könnt was man wirklich braucht!

Lieben Gruß Denis


----------



## angelmatz (25. September 2011)

*AW: Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?*

Einfach mal beim Schiffahrtsamt oder bei der Wasserschutzpolizei (z.B. Rostock) anrufen.
Da wird Dir gaaanz sicher geholfen......

Denke allerdings, dass das vollkommen richtig ist.

Warum sollte die Regelung für Binnengewässer gelten und für das Meer nicht?

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Samdeek (25. September 2011)

*AW: Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?*

Hmmm man sieht das ist ein thema wo sich die geister immerwieder scheiden!
Hab eben nochmal nachgelesen und egal wo man rumliest der eine sagt no brauchst keine anmeldung der andere schreibt wieder brauchst eine...
Bin trotzdem noch auf eure meinungen gespannt aber beim amt werd ich mal anrufen das macht einen ja kirrem im kopf


----------



## detlefb (26. September 2011)

*AW: Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?*

Für max 3,68 KW sprich 5PS an der Propellerwelle brauchst du auf der Ostsee keinen Führerschein.
Auch braucht das Boot keinerlei Registrierung.

Weiteres, z.B für die persönliche Sicherheit kann man sich hier:
http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Sicherheit_auf_dem_Wasser/index.jsp  durch lesen.  #h


----------



## Samdeek (26. September 2011)

*AW: Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?*

Danke das hab ich mir mal durchgelesen und jup mit 5ps an der welle brauchst garnichts. danke


----------



## Zölfisch (26. September 2011)

*AW: Papiere fürs boot und motor auf der Ostsee?*

Bin auf der Ostsee mit einem 5 PS Boot von der Küstenwache kontrolliert worden.
Der einzige Mangel war, daß das Boot nicht mit einem Namen versehen war.


Gruß und Petri Heil

Zölfisch(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)#h


----------

